# Safelight for Darkrooms



## pinholephoto (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a pinhole camera and i want to know which safelight i should get. I just want to go in a dark closet to see the pictures i took on the film. I also want to know if i can take the film out of the canister and cut it to fit inside the pinhole camera.

Here is the link to the safelight: 

http://www.amazon.com/Adorama-Darkr..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TPAJ4QREPCZVA61V6EY 


or should i get this one

http://www.amazon.com/Kalt-Safeligh..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0VTNE7HDPVQKQ59THZ58


----------



## compur (Dec 4, 2009)

Safelights are for paper, not for film. Film should only be handled in complete 
darkness. And, images on film are only visible after they have been chemically 
processed.

There is such a thing as a film safelight but it is difficult to find and not 
recommended for anyone other than an experienced lab worker who knows 
how to use it.  They are very rarely used and would not work for what you
say you want to do anyway.


----------

